# FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung



## Lernender (29 September 2006)

Heute bekam ich unten stehende Mail von FreeCity. Laut Geschäftsbedingungen ist nur eine schriftliche Kündigung möglich. 
FreeCity bietet gerade das Paket S, das gekündigt wird, weiterhin auf der eigenen Seite an.
Meine Frage: Können Sie einerseits per e-Mail kündigen und andererseits gerade für dieses Produkt, das sie einstellen wollen, noch werben? Wer hat schon Erfahrung gesammelt? 


"leider müssen wir das Vetragsverhältnis für die Verwaltung 
Ihre Domain "xxx.de", welche bei der 
FreeCity GmbH Ihrem Usernamen "XXX" 
zugeordnet ist, zum 30. Oktober 2006 kündigen. In diesem 
Zusammenhang wird auf §2 d der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen in Verbindung mit der Leistungs- 
beschreibung unter  hingewiesen. 

Die FreeCity GmbH wird damit die Verwaltung Ihrer Domain 
"xxx.de" endgültig zu diesem Datum 
einstellen und an die Vergabestelle DENIC e.G. zurückgeben. 
Sollten Sie bis dahin Ihre Domain weder gelöscht noch zu 
einem anderen Provider transferiert haben, so befindet sich 
diese ab diesem Zeitpunkt im sogenannten Transit- Verfahren (siehe  

Hintergrund der Kündigung ist, dass die Wirtschaftlichkeit 
des werbefinanzierten Domaindienstes nach nun 6 Jahren 
nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. Durch die Umstände wie Missbrauch und sinkende Werbeeinnahmen durch 
PopUp-Blocker 
und Manipulationen können wir den derzeit angebotenen Dienst nicht mehr weiter aufrecht erhalten. 
Wir bitten 
um Ihr Verständnis für diese sehr einschneidende Massnahme. 

Es steht Ihnen natürlich frei, die Domain vor der Rückgabe an die DENIC e.G. an einen anderen 
Provider zu 
übertragen. 

Hier möchten wir Ihnen folgendes Unternehmen ans Herz legen: 

- Wechseln Sie zu KONTENT: 
Profitieren Sie von mehr Leistung wie Webspace, PHP-Unterstützung oder MySQL-Datenbanken. Wechseln 
Sie 
jetzt zu den Domainspezialisten und wählen aus einem der 
nachfolgende drei Bundles: 

Bundle 1: 1xde.-Domain, Web-Umleitung, E-Mail-Umleitung 
für 0,66 Euro im Monat im ersten Vertragsjahr 

Bundle 2: 1xde.-Domain, Web-Umleitung, E-Mail-Umleitung, 
250MB Webspace für 2,46 Euro im Monat im ersten 
Vertragsjahr 

Bundle 3: 1xde.-Domain, Web-Umleitung, E-Mail-Umleitung, 
250MB Webspace, 100 E-Mail-Postfächer mit 
IMAP/POP und vielem mehr für 3,36 Euro im Monat 
im ersten Vertragsjahr 

Mehr Informationen zu den Bundles, bei denen Sie 40% im 
ersten Vertragsjahr sparen, erhalten Sie unter:  

Weitere Informationen zu diesen speziellen Angeboten sowie die einfache Übertragungsmöglichkeit 
finden Sie hier:  

- Wechseln Sie zu einem anderen Provider: 
Um Ihre Domain von einem neuen Anbieter verwalten zu lassen, 
können Sie diese per KK-Antrag dorthin übertragen. 

Weitere Informationen und Formulare zum Ablauf erhalten 
Sie unter:  

- Löschen Sie Ihre Domain: 
Falls Sie Ihre Domain nicht mehr benötigen, können Sie diese 
auch löschen lassen. Dies sollten Sie tun, bevor wir diese 
an die DENIC e.G. zurück geben. 

Weitere Informationen zur Vorgehensweise und notwendige 
Formulare erhalten Sie unter:  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
FreeCity-Team"


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Es wird wohl so sein, dass das umworbene Angebot dann zwar noch im Web erscheint aber nicht mehr zu haben ist. Ich war auch mal Freecitykunde und war mit der Möglichkeit der schriftlichen Kündigung sehr unzufrieden. Wenn du nun aber deine Domain behalten willst, dann suche dir halt schleunigst einen neuen Hoster und transferiere die Domain via KK-Antrag rüber.

Was wäre wenn die Firma plötzlich pleite geht? Was meinst du, passiert dann mit der Domain? Sei froh, dass die so freundlich sind und ihre Kunden über den neuen Umstand informieren - das könnte auch ganz anders ablaufen.
Du hattest Jahrelang das Paket "S" für einmalige knapp 10 €. Da (wie überall) niemand was zu verschenken hat, solltest du die Entscheidung zur Kenntnis nehmen und nicht drum herum zicken, das bringt nichts.


----------



## Lernender (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Danke für die Antwort. Da ich nun mal kein Profi bin, die Fachtermini mir unbekannt sind, meine Frage:
Wie finde ich einen neuen "Hoster"? Wie transferiere ich die Domain via KK-Antrag rüber. 
Ich will NICHT ZICKEN- ich will mich INFORMIEREN und DAZU LERNEN. Ich hatte leider nicht das Glück schon von Kindesbeinen an im PC-Zeitalter heranzuwachsen und versuche nun, auch Dank dieses Forums, nicht in jedes Fettnäpfchen zu treten, das in die virtuelle Welt hineingestellt ist .


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Den KK-Antrag findest du auf der Freecityseite. Das ist (glaube ich) eine pdf-Datei, die ausgedruckt, ausgefüllt und per Fax oder Brief an Freecity zu senden ist. Zuvor brauchst du aber erst einen Provider, der deine Domain "unter Vertrag" nimmt. Entweder du durchsuchst das Internet oder nimmst doch gleich mal deinen eigenen Internetprovider. Die bieten eigentlich alle Webspace und mindestens eine Domain zur freien Verfügung an.

Falls du bei der T-Online bist, kann ich dir gern mit einem Tip weiter helfen.


----------



## Lernender (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Ich bin bei t-online und freenet, und wäre dankbar für deinen TIP.
Das Formular habe ich gefunden  und ausgedruckt.
Auch bin ich auf "domains-geschenkt" gestoßen


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

T-Online hat ein eigenes Homepagecenter, bei dem mit dem T-Online DesignAssistent sehr einfach und professionell Seiten erstellt werden können. Der Upload mit eigenen Programmen erstellter Seiten via FTP-Zugang ist auch möglich (aber nicht einfach für Neueinsteiger).

T-Online übernimmt für seine Kunden die Portierung einer Domain über den KK-Antrag > HIER <. Die Portierung dauert in der Regel einige Tage. Einfacher ist es, wenn du die Domain bei Freecity löschen lässt und nach ein paar Tagen (wenn sie bei der Denic wieder frei ist) über das Portal von T-Online neu registrierst. Das birgt jedoch das Risiko in sich, das ein Domaingrabber oder ein anderer Interessierter dir vieleicht deine Domain in der Zeit wegschnappt.

Bis vor einigen Monaten gab es bei T-Online noch ein kostenloses Homepageprojekt, doch das wurde jetzt ersatzlos gestrichen und das günstigste ist nun der "Starter" für 4,95 € im Monat. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als auf einen anderen gratis-Hoster umzusteigen. Bloß die Risiko, wie lange der es dann wieder noch macht, liegt bei dir - manche verschwinden über Nacht und die Werbung, über die sich das kostenlose Projekt finanziert, ist auch nicht immer im Sinne des Hompageinhabers.


----------



## Lernender (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

999 9/9 DANK für diese ausführliche Anleitung, deine Mühe und Geduld.
Für mich persönlich habe ich das Starter-Projekt zu 4.95 Euro bereits, da T-online meist erreichbar ist, wusste aber nicht von der Möglichkeit des "Namens-Umzugs". Diesen werde ich jetzt mit dem größten Vergnügen einleiten und hoffe das das Ganze funktioniert. 
Das Wochenende ist gerettet. 

Für die Webseite bei freenet für einen gemeinnützigen Verein muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Hier sollen keine Kosten entstehen, da es sich der Verein mit zur Aufgabe machte sämtliche Spenden zu 100Prozent den Bedürftigen zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Lernender schrieb:


> Das Wochenende ist gerettet.


Na prima, auch dafür ist diese Forum hier da, nach dem Motto: "_...jeden Tag mindestens eine gute Tat!_" Melde dich ruhig wieder hier in diesem Thread, wenn alles abgeschlossen ist.
 :tach:


----------



## Lernender (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Hier ist meine Erfolgsmeldung. 
z.Zt. läuft ein Angebot von T-online: "kostenlose *.de Domain mit Weiterleitungsmöglichkeit zunächst für ein Jahr." Danach entstehen minimale Kosten.

Meine *.de Domains sind mit Hilfe KK (was immer das auch heißen mag) von T-online nach einigem Papierkram übernommen worden. Einfacher wäre es wohl gewesen, diese zunächst löschen zu lassen und dann neu zu beantragen.

Ich habe wieder was dazugelernt. 
Dank dafür.


----------



## bccameron (9 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Die gleiche Mail, wie oben beschrieben, habe ich auch bekommen. Allerdings erst jetzt. Kündigung zum 31.10.09
Exakt die selbe Begründung. Das ganze klingt doch sehhhhhr nach schmu...

Ich habe an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass das Transitverfahren bei Denic so aussieht, dass die Domain 4 Wochen kostenlos ist und in diesen 4 Wochen direkt bei Denic gelöscht werden kann. Also bloß nicht voreilig die 20 Euro an Freecity überweisen.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Hallo,

auch ich habe gestern eine Kündigung für eine Domain-Leiche erhalten. Ich wollte die ohnehin schon immer loswerden. Mal schaun ob die Löschung klappt -zahlen werde ich jedenfalls keinen cent. Gekündigt hat schließlich Freecity. Ansonsten gehts eben über die Denic.

Eine andere Domain wurde schon vor vielen Jahren von denen gekündigt. Die konnte ich problem ohne Kosten zu einem anderen Hoster umziehen.

Ich denke solange da noch etwas Traffik war und die Werbung angezeigt wurde haben die die Domain behalten. Die zuerst genannte habe ich von 3 Monaten aus einer Linkliste löschen lassen, wahrschein war die Nachfrage deshalb jetzt weg und die Kündigung da.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Majoschi (10 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Tja, habe auch das Problem dass meine Domain gekündigt wird. 
das Problem daran ist, dass sie vor dem 10.05.2001 abgeschlossen wurde.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war damals von einer kostenlosen domain die Rede, nun les folgendes:
Wenn Sie Ihre Domain *vor dem 10.05.2001* über den Dienst der FreeCity GmbH registriert haben, wurden bei der Anmeldung keine Einrichtungspauschale erhoben. Nach »§3b der Bedingungen für die Registrierung von DE-Domains werden die Kosten erst beim Ende des Vertrages fällig.
- Den Tag der Registrierung können Sie in Ihrem »Loginbereich einsehen.

Zur Löschung der Domain überweisen Sie bitte die Registrierungs- und 
Verwaltungskosten in Höhe von € 19,94 auf folgendes Konto:
  FreeCity GmbH usw.

Tja, was mach ich nun, wenn ich die gur 20€ nicht zahlen will? von mir aus können sie die domain freigeben...
Infos auch gerne als PM


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Tja, was mach ich nun, wenn ich die gur 20€ nicht zahlen will? von mir aus können sie die domain freigeben...


Weil auch ich meine Domain nicht mehr brauchte, hatte ich seinerzeit gar nichts gemacht und auch die Domain nicht mehr bedient - das hat sich allein tot gelaufen und an Freecity brauchte ich auch nichts zu zahlen.


----------



## Majoschi (10 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Hab grad mit ner netten Frau von Denic telefoniert.
Also, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, und man hat bei Freecity nicht gekündigt, geht die domain an Denic zurück, man bekommt ne Mail, hat 1 Monat Zeit sich zu entscheiden... in meinem Fall das löschen.
Das kann ich dann mit dem Passwort aus der Mail online und ohne Kosten vornehmen.
Puh, also warum 20€ an freecity zahlen, einfach sich kündigen lassen und auf die WIRKLICH wichtige Post antworten.

*Terminkalender raussuch*


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Majoschi schrieb:


> ...man bekommt ne Mail, hat 1 Monat Zeit sich zu entscheiden... in meinem Fall das löschen.


Sag ich doch - in deinem Fall kannst du sogar die Mail ignorieren (wenn überhaupt eine kommt, da die eigentlich an Freecity geht) dann wird die Domain automatisch gelöscht, ganz ohne Aufwand und Kosten.


----------



## Majoschi (10 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Reducal schrieb:


> - in deinem Fall kannst du sogar die Mail ignorieren (wenn überhaupt eine kommt, da die eigentlich an Freecity geht) dann wird die Domain automatisch gelöscht, ganz ohne Aufwand und Kosten.


 
ist so nicht richtig, das Verfahren läuft dabei anders ab, steht aber in der Kündigungsmail drin.
wenn du im Transitverfahren bist (der eine Monat wo du dich zwischen löschen und behalten entscheiden musst) musst du dich entscheiden, sonst bleibt die Domain auf dich zugelassen und du musst die kosten des neuen Anbietes, in diesem Falle Denic, zahlen. ach, guck einfach in der Kündigungsmail auf den Link zu, Thema Transit

Also Kopf in den Sand stecken ist hier nicht drin, positiv ist es aber dass du im Transit kostenlos und online kündigen kannst


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Ich habe Freecity jetzt mal deren Löschformular zugefaxt und darauf vermerkt, dass die ja gekündigt haben und nun die Domain gelöscht werden soll.
Mal schaun, ob etwas passiert. Ansonsten gehts eben über die Denic. Das ist mir dann auch egal.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Majoschi schrieb:


> ...musst die kosten des neuen Anbietes, in diesem Falle Denic, zahlen. ach, guck einfach in der Kündigungsmail auf den Link zu, Thema Transit...


Was auch immer Freecity schreibt, die wollen doch Geld und stellen dazu auch mal eine womöglich unrichtige These auf. Die DENIC ist doch kein Anbieter sondern der deutsche Domainverwalter und das ist/war die auch schon zur Zeit als Freecity zwischengeschaltet ist/war. Die DENIC löscht die Domain, wenn Freecity sie aufgibt, denn sonst müsste Freecity ja dafür zaheln, verstehste?


----------



## Majoschi_anmeldefaul (23 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Klarstellung: Kopf in den Sand ist nicht, weil:

"TRANSIT ServiceCenter
Die DENIC eG ist die zentrale Registrierungsstelle für Domains unterhalb der Top Level Domain .de. Mit TRANSIT bezeichnet DENIC ein Verfahren, das dafür sorgt, dass ein Domaininhaber seine Domain nicht verliert, wenn diese nicht länger von einem DENIC-Mitglied verwaltet wird. Durch dieses Verfahren werden die Rechte des Domaininhabers an seiner Domain geschützt.
Hier im Service Center können Domaininhaber,  deren Domains sich im TRANSIT befinden, und die von DENIC ein entsprechendes TRANSIT-Schreiben erhalten haben, für jede ihrer Domains angeben,
1. welches DENIC-Mitglied, bzw. DENICdirect, die Domain zukünftig verwaltet.
2. ob die Domain gelöscht werden soll.
Bitte beachten Sie: Sollte der im Anschreiben genannte Termin verstreichen, übernimmt unser Service DENICdirect die Verwaltung der Domain zu den Konditionen der DENIC-Preisliste.
" siehe Denic website

Die Preisliste hat was, gucken lohnt also. Denic leitet den Dienst der Webseite also weiter, die Kosten bleiben dann bei dir hängen. Von alleine löscht sich da garnichts.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Einspruch, ohne näherer Begründung! Majoschidingsda kapiert mMn nicht die Bedeutung der Denic, deren Handlungsbefugnis und die sonstigen Umstände.


++++Reduende+++


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Ich habe auch eine "ruhende" Domain bei Freecity und nunmehr eine Kündigung ausgesprochen. Nun soll ich die 19,95 € Verwaltungsgebühr zahlen. Die Regelung über die Verwaltungsgebühr bei Zahlung beruht auf AGB aus dem Jahre 2002. Ich habe die Domain aber bereits 2000 bestellt (damals gab es bekanntlich auch noch keinen Euro). Wenn Verwaltungsgebühren zu zahlen wären, dann allenfalls auf Grundlage der im Jahre 2000 gültigen AGB. Hat jemand noch diese AGB zur Verfügung?


----------



## Reinhard (28 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*

Das dürfte dieser Hinweis über 39 DM bei Kündigung sein:
FreeCity - die freie Community


----------



## Majosch,wiedermal (29 September 2009)

*AW: FreeCity Kündigung der Domain-Verwaltung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Einspruch, ohne näherer Begründung! Majoschidingsda kapiert mMn nicht die Bedeutung der Denic, deren Handlungsbefugnis und die sonstigen Umstände.
> 
> 
> ++++Reduende+++



Einspruch abgeleht, da Text vorher nicht gelesen... so wie ich den Text der Seite über das Transitverfahren lese, steht da dass Freecity zwar die Seite für mich verwaltet, ich aber Inhaber bin, so stehts auch drin. Gibt Freecity die Verwaltung auf, habe ich immernoch die Rechte an der Domain und kann entscheiden, ob ich sie von denic löschen lass oder oder eine anderen Verwalter suche. Passirt im Transitmonat nicht, weisst Denic mir automatisch einen Verwalter für meine Domain zu, bei dem ich dann löhnen darf. 
so steht es jedenfalls auf der Website von Denic unter Transit.

will ja eigentlich nur sagen dass einfach die Zeit versteichen lassen in diesem Fall blöd ist.


----------

